# Anyone know of a GOOD body shop in Aberdeen?



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

As above and it has to be GOOD

Or if someones mate does it.

As I say, they have to be good as I'm getting a bit anal about

the paint on my car. After this paint job will get Polished Bliss to

do the works on it with a high wax wax finish 

Any help/pictures or personnel references would help

Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Have you tried asking Rich at PolishedBliss if he know's anybody ??
Good luck with the hunt


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

JM bodyshop on stmachar drive are really good trust me on that :thumb: ,just as clark(polished bliss detailing) about my paint job by them.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I know of a very very good one in fordoun (just south of stonehaven), they did work on my last car and they will be doing a front end re-spray on my leon in the summer


----------



## Andy947 (Sep 25, 2006)

Clark said:


> I know of a very very good one in fordoun (just south of stonehaven), they did work on my last car and they will be doing a front end re-spray on my leon in the summer


Barry Cooper?

He posts on Eastsidevw as Bazc, done a few of the VW boys cars, finish is top notch.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

yup, Barry and his dad, top guys


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

neil b said:


> JM bodyshop on stmachar drive are really good trust me on that :thumb: ,just as clark(polished bliss detailing) about my paint job by them.


Have had dealings with them before and wouldn't again

Thanks anyway, could have been a bad day but once is enough.


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

*Cheers*



Clark said:


> I know of a very very good one in fordoun (just south of stonehaven), they did work on my last car and they will be doing a front end re-spray on my leon in the summer


Hay dude, if it's good enough for you:lol: ......

I hear your probably more anal than I am about these things,

it's front end that I want done also.

Could you PM me the details, cheers:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

williethefish said:


> Have had dealings with them before and wouldn't again
> 
> Thanks anyway, could have been a bad day but once is enough.


I've actually seen another car since neils astra thats been done there and i have to agree that i wasnt too impressed, i think Neils car is an exception


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

you have PM mate


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

This would be useful for me too as I plan on getting my bonnet and other parts resprayed next summer


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PM sent Mouse


----------



## Andy947 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mouse said:


> This would be useful for me too as I plan on getting my bonnet and other parts resprayed next summer


PM Bazc on Eastside, Jimmer had his MK2 painted there and Slim had his MK3 done, pretty reasonable price wise aswell:thumb:

Prob look to put the MK2 there for a respray if the Polo doesnt prove too big a distraction / money pit


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

Andy947 said:


> PM Bazc on Eastside, Jimmer had his MK2 painted there and Slim had his MK3 done, pretty reasonable price wise aswell:thumb:
> 
> Prob look to put the MK2 there for a respray if the Polo doesnt prove too big a distraction / money pit


Cheers guys:thumb:

Think that with the amount of praise ( and that Clarke would use them:lol: )

I'll be trying Barry at Fordoun:buffer:  .

Will let you know how I get on, it will be March/April time


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I love this subject as it always comes up on forums/club etc

One person says such and such is ace then spends 100`s there and they ain`t happy

It`s always the same
Never get 2 jobs the same 
and you can`t please everyone

I put my last car to BMW Bodyshop and came back a mess then
I put my last car to a back street bodyshop and came back ace
Someone put there`s there the next week after i raved about them and it was like it was rubbed down with a brick and sprayed by a hoover


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Raymond at Ellon Autobody, never had a bad job from him before. He is a top bloke with very reasonable prices.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pete330 said:


> I love this subject as it always comes up on forums/club etc
> 
> One person says such and such is ace then spends 100`s there and they ain`t happy
> 
> ...


Baz always does a good job though, its only him and his dad that does the work 



thechief said:


> Raymond at Ellon Autobody, never had a bad job from him before. He is a top bloke with very reasonable prices.


Yeah Rayomd's very good too, i just use Baz as he's equally as good and quoted me slightly cheaper too


----------



## BAZ 1256 (Jan 15, 2007)

cheers clarky


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Raymond @ Protirm Autobody just outside Stonehaven. Did a lot of work on my Rallye (body mods & repairs) and a full respray and exceeded my expectations, to say the least I was chuffed:thumb:


----------



## BAZ 1256 (Jan 15, 2007)

williethefish said:


> Cheers guys:thumb:
> 
> Think that with the amount of praise ( and that Clarke would use them:lol: )
> 
> ...


hey willie, estimate should be sent out soon, think thats my mum working it out tonight


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

let me know what it is too then cos i need a front end respray in the summer, bonnet, bumper and front wings :thumb:


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

are you expecting something happening to your front end Clark??? it looks mint!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

nah its speckled with stone chips, was like that when i bought it but back then i was having too much fun driving it to get it painted, now its annoying me


----------



## BAZ 1256 (Jan 15, 2007)

ill let you know clark, and ill let you know about he other items you were wondering about too


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cheers Baz


----------



## BAZ 1256 (Jan 15, 2007)

no bother

wooo 10 posts, can check pm's now lol


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

BAZ 1256 said:


> hey willie, estimate should be sent out soon, think thats my mum working it out tonight


Cheers dude, nice to meet you and your dad.

Think I will be happy to leave my baby in your capable hands:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## sachin25 (Apr 10, 2014)

*PM Details for BMW bodyshop*

Hi I am looking for a paint job on the doors for my BMW 3 series,
Can someone please pm me the the details of Barry at Fordoun who has been recommended here.
Thanks.


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

You do realise that this thread is over 7 years old.

Graeme


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Question still stands though I guess!


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

You're absolutely right. A quick Google of Barry Fordoun does take you to Barry Cooper Automotives Facebook page which lists his contact details. I believe this is the chap referred to earlier.

https://www.facebook.com/barrycoopersutomotives

Graeme


----------

